# Show collars



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so we had a judge last year who said he would rather us use prong collars while showing market goats. We always use just regular dog choke chains to show. When the judge said this our leader said even though we are allowed to use them, she would rather we didn't because she doesn't want them at the Lawrence county fair. What are your opinions? Yes or no on the prong collars? And why


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have never used the pronged collars on anything before and I don't ever plan on it.
Used incorrectly and they can hurt the animal. 
I say work with your goats a lot before the show, you dont need a prong collar for any goat.
So my opinion on them is no.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I am against prong collars on any animal, you should rely on training not pain to control an animal.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

One of the most misused collars on the market, I hate them on dogs and won't ever use one on a goat. Don't skimp on the training time and you won't need prong collars...on ANY animal.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to say prong collars are GREAT if used properly!

My kids have some goats that were choking themselves on the regular chain collar w/the handle on the back of the neck. They'd bulk, scream, cough, etc. 
One of them we couldn't motivate her in any way, she'd throw herself down and that was that.

Last week we bought a prong collar, and OMG instant difference! The doe that would fight then throw herself down was suddenly walking like a pro! 
She is very much a different goat on the prong collar - she's more relaxed, and doesn't make a fuss. 
My son has a young doe that would throw a fit, scream, jump in the air. She was a little more stubborn on the prong collar at first, but she took to it and seemed to realize it wasn't so bad to be lead around.
It helps get their heads up, without a fight. On the chain collar they want to fight, choke, and throw a fit if you lift their head. On the prong collar you just gently pull back and they don't protest or complain.

Prong collars apply even pressure whereas, the chain collars do not, and that's why animals tend to choke & cough so much.
IMO the only reason these collars get a bad wrap is because of the people using them.

Now, with that said, I do prefer that my kids show their market goats and showmanship goats with a regular chain collar. They will train with the prong as needed here at home, and show their breeding goats with the prong collar <the ones who don't like the chain collar>. With bracing market wethers, I don't like the kids to brace in them. My kids are used to holding the handle with one hand, and the chain under the neck with the other, so while they are bracing, they aren't putting too much pressure on their goats neck w/the chain and making them uncomfortable


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

My 4H kids use dog choke collars for fair. I think it's more humane as well as it makes the kids train their goats instead of causing unneeded pain.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok I want to know exactly what 'pain' you all are talking about? Our goats have shown absolutely no signs of this pain on a prong collar? They act very happy and relaxed.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ok I want to know exactly what 'pain' you all are talking about? Our goats have shown absolutely no signs of this pain on a prong collar? They act very happy and relaxed.


When used correctly...as a "training aide", they can be effective.

The problem is they are seldom used correctly. They are used most often by people who can't be bothered...:veryangry:...:sigh:

Nope, not gonna rant here. I had a long post written, but I won't dump on all you folks. I'll just say "I can tell you horror stories of the damage I've seen done by these things in the wrong hands". :mecry:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm using a prong collar on my Boer doe as well. She outweighs me by A LOT, I'm pretty scrawny and she can really pull me around, even when I use a halter. Or, she can plant her feet on the ground and not move an inch. I tried the prong collar on her, and she walks like an angel! No choking, coughing, laying on the ground, pulling ME to the ground lol I'm not harsh with it at all. It's working awesome for her and me! I worked and worked and worked and worked with the regular collar with now luck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Sydney and Candice. I use prong collars on all of my Boers (expect very young kids), and I show lots of goats for other Boer breeders and everyone uses prong collars on Boers. I'm certainly not against using something else if that works for you.  More pressure, yes... pain, no IMO. It's like using a rope halter on a horse rather than a nylon halter. It's not painful, just more pressure. If your goat is an angel on the lead and you don't need a prong collar, don't use one if it bothers you.  I've seen goats get practically choked to death by people using normal collars... like the goat falling over with it's mouth hanging open... that most likely wouldn't happen with a prong collar as they don't lean on it like they do normal collars. 

Like Sydney said, the reason for using prong collars is not always a matter of laziness from people not working with their animals. Although in some cases, yes I have seen that to be the reason for some people. I have 1 really sweet doe who I have worked with and shown all of her life and she still doesn't lead well on a lead rope, normal halter or prong collar! 

I love my goats very very much and if I thought prong collars were painful for them I would not use them. 

Whatever works for you!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I could see where you wouldn't want to use one on a dairy goat, but with a meaty Boer, I am sure it doesn't hurt one bit. Especially since the prongs aren't pointed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

As with any training method, it can be painful if not used properly. Imagine if choke chains or nylon collars left marks when used in anything other than a positive or proper way. 

I definitely don't think people use prong collars because they 'don't want to be bothered.' That isn't why. 
I'd debated letting my kids use the prong collar for a couple of years. I'd think about doing it, then think, nah, they will have to do this without it. 
My kids spend a lot of time with their goats. They breed & raise their own 4-H goats. Their goats are very much loved. Which is why I don't want to see them choking, coughing, tongue hanging out, screaming, bulking, etc. So spending time and training them doesn't always work, some will respond, some will just continue to fight. Has nothing to do with not spending enough time training. You just have to find what works for that particular animal.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't read this whole thread so forgive me if I miss something. I use prong collars on ALL my goats. I first halter break them then train with a collar. Now, I have to say I used to use regular chains. Until I saw someone drag a goat, which had fallen down and ended up being choked out. After this I reconsidered if they were humane or not. So I decided to try them on myself. While both were less than comfortable, I found the prong to be preferred in the situation that someone would need to pull it hard. Such as the goat acting up or pulling. It applies pressure much more evenly than the chain. So therefore I feel they are more humane than chains. 

I hate to be called out as an inhumane goat owner. I love my goats all very much and do what I see as being in their best interest. I personally find chains very inhumane, especially with inexperienced exhibitors. 

If people would take the time to learn the proper way to use things we wouldn't have an issue with prong collars. Most of the prong collar injuries in dogs are cause by them being chained and the collar allowed to become embedded as the dog grows. This happens with chains or nylon collars as well.

At the end of the day it is the exhibitors choice. I won showmanship once using a prong collar under a judge who disliked them. He told me I used my collar better than anyone he'd ever seen and that I had changed his mind about them.


----------

